# استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس



## jehvsus (22 مارس 2007)

*استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس
القسم الأول
التعريف بالكتاب المقدس
  +  الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الذي يقدسه المسيحيون لأنه يحتوي على كلام الله للبشر، وسوف نوضح محتوياته، ثم نورد الأدلة أنه موحى به من الله.

أولاًمحتويات الكتاب المقدس
+ في البداية نريد أن نعطي للقارئ فكرة مبسطة عن الكتاب المقدس. فهو يحتوى على
أولا: العهد القد يم: وهو الكتاب الموحى به لليهود: ويشمل: التوراة، والمزامير (الزبور)، وكتب الأنبياء. 
ثانيا: والعهد الجديد: (الإنجيل) ويشتمل على : 
  1ـ البشائر: وهي بشارة متى، وبشارة مرقس، وبشارة لوقا، وبشارة يوحنا. 
  2ـ وأعمال الرسل: وهو تسجيل لكرازة تلاميذ المسيح (الحواريين).    
  3ـ والرسائل : وهي رسائل بولس الرسول، ورسائل بطرس الرسول، ورسائل يعقوب الرسول، ورسائل يوحنا   
الرسول، ورسالة يهوذا الرسول. 
  4ـ وسفر الرؤيا: وهو سفر نبوي عن الأحداث المستقبلة عبر الزمان حتى نهاية العالم. والكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد يسرد تاريخ البشرية في تسلسل بديع، وبأسلوب سهل. ويتحدث عن مواضيع متعددة في مجال علاقة الله بالإنسان، وعلاقة الإنسان بالله، وعلاقة الإنسان بأخيه الإنسان. ويشتمل على كل العقائد الإيمانية، لشرائع التعبدية، والقيم الروحية، فمن نصوصه نستمد عقائدنا و شرائعنا وقيمنا
ثانياًوحي الكتاب المقدس
تؤمن المسيحية بأن الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد هو موحى به من الله، وإليك بعض الأدلة من: 
أولاً: آيات الكتاب المقدس نفسه:
1ـ (2 تيموثاوس 3: 16)  
   "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم، والتأديب الذي في البر".  
فواضح من هذا الكلام أن الله قد أوحى بالكتاب المقدس كله. 
2ـ (2صم 23: 1و2)
      "وحي داود بن يسى … روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني".
    نفهم من هذه الآيات أن مزامير داود النبي هي وحي من الله نطق بها داود النبي.
ويؤكد معلمنا بطرس الرسول أن كلام الأنبياء والرسل هو وحي الله بقوله: 
3ـ (2بطرس 1: 21)  
"لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " 
ثانياً: القرآن الكريم: 
يشهد القرآن الكريم بأن الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والزبور والإنجيل) هو موحى به من الله، وقد أورد آيات كثيرة جدا عن ذلك ولكننا نكتفي ببعض منها. 
1ـ التوراة:
  + سورة المائدة (44): "إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور يحكم بها النبيون"
  + وسورة البقرة (87):
     "ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعدهم بالرسل وآتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس …"
[وانظر أيضا: سورة الأنعام 92 ، سورة الإسراء2، وسور المؤمنون 49 وغيرها وجميعها تشهد أن توراة موسى هي موحى بها من الله].
2ـ الزبور (المزامير):
  + سورة الإسراء (55): "وآتينا داود زبورا (أي المزامير)"
    [وانظر سورة النساء163 سورة فاطر 25 ]
  وهي تشهد لمزامير داود النبي أنها موحى بها من الله. ونأتي أيضا إلى شهادته التالية:

3ـ كتب الأنبياء:
  + سورة النساء 163: "إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والأسباط وعيسى وأيوب ويونس (يونان) وهارون وسليمان وآتينا داود زبورا"
[وانظر أيضا: سورة النحل 43 سورة الأنبياء 25]
رأينا شهادة القرآن لكتب الأنبياء أنها موحى بها من الله، بقي أن نرى شهادة القرآن للإنجيل أنه موحى به من الله.
4ـ الإنجيل:
+ سورة المائدة (46): "وقفينا على أثرهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين  يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور .. .. "
[وانظر أيضا: سورة المائدة (47)  وسورة الحديد (27)]
   هذا ما شهد به القرآن للإنجيل أنه موحى به من الله في قوله فآتيناه أي أن الله أوحى به، وإليك أيضا شهادة القرآن بأن الكتاب المقدس كله موحى به من الله. 
5ـ الكتاب المقدس كله:
+ سورة العنكبوت (46): "ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن … وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وانزل إليكم وألهنا وإلهكم واحد" 
 يوصي القرآن الكريم المسلمين أن لا يناقشوا اليهود والمسيحيين الذين هم أهل الكتاب، إلا بالحسنى. وأن يعترفوا أنهم يؤمنون بوحي الكتاب المقدس، وبالإله الواحد الذي يؤمنون به.
+ البقرة (146): "الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم"
   يوضح هنا شدة تمسك أهل الكتاب الذين هم   النصارى واليهود بالكتاب المقدس الموحى به.
[وانظر أيضا: سورة المائدة 68 سورة الأنعام 156 سورة يونس 94]
  هذه بعض الآيات القرآنية الكريمة التي تشهد بأن الكتاب المقدس كله بكل محتوياته هو موحى به من الله ومنزل من عنده.
ثالثاًالاعتراضات والاختلافات على الكتاب المقدس
1)وجود اربعة أناجيل
2)وجود آيات قرآنية توحى بالتحريف
وسنتاول كل عنصر بالتفصيل:
1)هل يوجد إنجيل واحد أم أربعة؟
يقول أصحاب هذا الاعتراض أن المفروض هو أن الإنجيل قد أنزل على سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام، استنادا إلى قول القرآن الكريم في: 

سورة المائدة (46) 
     "وقفينا على أثرهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين  يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور .. .. "
[وانظر أيضا: سورة المائدة (47)  وسورة الحديد (27)]

    فلماذا يوجد عند النصارى أربعة أناجيل هي: إنجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا؟

    وللرد على هذا الاعتراض علينا أن نناقشه من عدة نقاط:
+ النقطة الأولى: مفهوم الوحي في المسيحية والإسلام
+ النقطة الثانية: كيف يؤمنون بإنجيل برنابا، إن كانوا لا يؤمنون إلا بإنجيل عيسى؟
+ النقطة الثالثة: الإنجيل وبشائره الأربعة، والقرآن ونسخه السبع.
اولا: الوحى بين المسبحية والاسلام

   فالوحي في الإسلام هو أن القرآن مكتوب منذ الأزل في لوح محفوظ كما هو واضح في: 

+ (سورة البروج 21و22): "بل هو قرآن مجيد في لوح محفوظ" وقد أُمْليَ على النبي محمد كما هو واضحة في:

+ (سورة العلق 1): "اقرأ باسم ربك   الذي خلق" 
أما مفهوم الوحي في الكتاب المقدس فيختلف عن مفهومه في الإسلام. فالوحي في المسيحية هو أن الروح القدس يوجه الرسل والأنبياء فيعبرون بكلامهم عن المعاني التي يريد الله أن يبلغها للناس  بحسب قول الكتاب المقدس في: 

+ (2بطرس 1: 21): "لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" 
   هذا من زاوية أولى ومن الزاوية الثانية: 

ثانياً :كيف يزعمون بإنجيل برنابا
بينما لا يؤمنون إلا بإنجيل عيسى؟
  والعجيب أيها الأحباء أن الذين يعترضون على وجود أربعة أناجيل لمتى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ويقولون أنه لا يوجد أناجيل بأسماء أشخاص سوى إنجيل واحد هو إنجيل سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام، نراهم ويا للعجب يؤمنون بوجود إنجيل لشخص آخر يسمونه إنجيل برنابا !!! عجباً كيف يؤمنون بإنجيل برنابا وينكرون الأناجيل الأربعة؟ وأين إيمانهم بإنجيل واحد هو إنجيل سيدنا عيسى؟؟!! أترك هذا السؤال للعقلاء والفهماء ليجيبوا على البسطاء من إخوانهم!! [أما بخصوص حديثنا عن إنجيل برنابا فسوف نتناوله بأكثر تفصيل فيما بعد]

الإنجيل وبشائره الأربعة
والقرآن ونسخه السبع[حروفه السبع]
أولاً:الإنجيل وبشائره الأربع
يوضح الكتاب المقدس أنه لا يوجد في المسيحية سوى إنجيل واحد الذي هو بشارة المسيحية الوحيدة وهي خلاص العالم، يتضح ذلك من الآيات التالية:
1ـ (مر1: 14و15): يقول المسيح "لقد تم الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل".
2ـ (مت4: 23) قيل عن المسيح "كان يطوف في الجليل كله يعلم في مجامعهم ويبشر بإنجيل الملكوت".
3ـ (رو1: 16) معلمنا بولس الرسول يقول "لأني لست أستحي بإنجيل المسيح لأنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن 
وقد دُوِّن هذا الإنجيل الواحد بواسطة أربعة من تلاميذ المسيح كل كتب البشارة لفئة معينة من البشر فمتى كتب البشارة لليهود معلنا لهم خلاص المسيح، ومرقس كتبها للرومان، ولوقا كتبها لليونان، ويوحنا كتبها لسائر الشعوب. وإذا أردنا أن نعبر عن هذه الحقيقة بالمصطلح الإسلامي الصحيح نقول أن الإنجيل الواحد قد كتب بأربعة أحرف.
ربما يكون هذا الكلام غريبا على البعض في هذه الغرفة‍ فيتساءلون ما معنى: كتب بأربعة أحرف؟ أو ما المقصود بتعبير أحرف؟
لكي نفهم هذا التعبير علينا أن نستعرض أولا استخدامه الأساسي بالنسبة للقرآن الكريم.
ثانيا:القرآن ونسخه السبع
    قد تعجب يا عزيزي القارئ لو علمت أن القرآن لم يكن واحدا، بل كان هناك سبعة قرآنات مختلفة، أطلق عليها اسم "الأحرف السبعة"، وقد قام الخليفة عثمان ابن عفان بحرق ستة قرآنات منها، وأبقى على قرآن واحد فقط منها، وهو الموجود الآن بين أيدي المسلمين. وقد دفع عثمان حياته من أجل هذه الفعلة، فاغتالوه ومات مقتولا.

(1) الأدلة على وجود القرآنات السبعة: 
1ـ يقول أبو جعفر النحاس في كتاب (الناسخ والمنسوخ) "يفهم من سلف الأمة وخيار الأئمة معنى : نزل القرآن على سبعة أحرف، من أنه نزل بسبع لغات، وأمر بقراءته على سبعة ألسن، باختلاف الألفاظ واتفاق المعاني. ومن الروايات الثابتة عن عمر بن الخطاب، وعبد الله بن مسعود، وأبي ابن كعب … إنهم تماروا في القرآن، فخالف بعضهم بعضا في نفس التلاوة، دون ما في ذلك من معاني. وأنهم احتكموا للنبي ص فاستقر كل رجل منهم، ثم صوب جميعهم في قراءتهم على اختلافها، حتى ارتاب بعضهم لتصويبه إياهم، فقال رسول الله ص للذي ارتاب منهم عند تصويبهم جميعا: إن الله أمرني أن أقرأ القرآن على سبعة أحرف"
2ـ  وقد ورد هذا التعبير أيضا في حديث قدسي شريف للنبي محمد ص، نقله الشيخ جلال الدين عبد الرحمن السيوطي في كتابه (الإتقان في علوم القرآن جزء 1 ص46و51) قال: "من روايةِ جَمْعٍ من الصحابة … وأحدٍ وعشرين صحابيا … أن عثمان قال على المنبر: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن القرآن أنزل على سبعة أحرف كلها شاف كاف. فشهدوا بهذا …"

(2) معنى تعبير الأحرف السبع:
    وقد علق السيوطي على هذا الحديث بقوله: "اختُلف في معنى هذا الحديث على نحو أربعين قولا … (منها):
1ـ أن المراد سبعة أوجه من المعاني المتفقة، عبر عنها بألفاظ مختلفة [نحو: أقبل وتعال وهلم وعجل واسرع … ] وهذا ما أيده وهب وسفيان والطبري وغيرهم"
2ـ وذهب ابن عبد البر إلى أن الحروف التي نزل عليها القرآن إنها معان متفق علي مفهومها، مختلف مسموعها …
3ـ وأنهى السيوطي بحثه بقوله: "قد ظن كثير من العوام أن المراد بها (الأحرف السبعة) القراءات السبع لمصحف عثمان وهذا جهل قبيح"
4ـ ويشرح الشيخ أبو جعفر محمد ابن جرير الطبري هذا الحديث الشريف في كتابه (جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن جـ1ص48) قائلا:
 أ ـ إن اختلاف الأحرف السبعة هو اختلاف الألفاظ باتفاق المعاني (فمن هذا يتضح أن القرآن كان له سبعة أحرف أي سبعة نصوص أو سبع نسخ مختلفة)
 ب ـ ويكمل الطبري: "فإن قال قائل ما بال الأحرف الستة الأخرى غير موجودة الآن؟ رغم أن الرسول قد أقر السبعة وأمر بحفظها؟ فذلك تضييع لما أمروا به."
(3) حرق القرآنات الستة: 

1ـ يتساءل الشيخ أبو جعفر الطبري قائلا: ما القصة في ذلك؟ 
ويجيب على ذلك قائلا: "إن الأحرف أو النسخ الستة الأخر أسقطها عثمان ومنع تلاوتها" (جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن جـ 1ص 66)
2ـ وقد جاء في دائرة المعارف العربية المعروفة باسم (الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ص 1187) تحت عنوان عثمان بن عفان "قامت ضده معارضة قوية انتهت بالثورة عليه وقتله. وأسباب الثورة متنوعة منها مخالفته الدين بإحراقه المصاحف كلها ما عدا المصحف الذي أمر بتعميمه"
3ـ ويوضح الإمام الطبري في كتابه (جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن  الجزء الأول ص 66) السبب الذي جعل عثمان ابن عفان يحرق المصاحف الستة الأخرى هو اختلاف المسلمين واقتتالهم على أفضلية النسخ فكل فئة متمسكة بالنسخة التي لديها.

خلاصة ذلك أن
أولاً: بخصوص القرآن:
1ـ أنه كان من عصر الرسول إلى عهد عثمان ابن عفان في سبع مصاحف متفقة المعنى ولكنها مختلفة في التعبير.
2ـ أن عثمان بن عفان قد أحرق ستة مصاحف وأبقى على مصحف واحد هو الموجود مع الناس الآن.
3ـ لماذا أحرقت تلك المصاحف الستة، ألم يكن وجودها الآن أفضل من كل ما كتبه المفسرون من تفاسير متعارضة ومتضاربة لألفاظ النسخة الباقية. لعل هذا ما دعا الثوار أن يسفكوا دم عثمان ويستحلوه، لأنه حرق النسخ الأخرى. فماذا كان في تلك النسخ حملته على حرقها يا ترى؟ وكان الأحرى به أن يتركها معتبرا إياها نظير التفاسير الكثيرة، وإلا كان يلزم أن تحرق كل تفاسير القرآن أيضا.

 ثانياً: بخصوص الإنجيل:
1ـ شكرا لله أن نسخ الكتاب المقدس الأربعة محفوظة لدينا وفي متناول أيدينا لنقرأها وندرسها ونجد مدى التطابق والتكامل بينها فيزاد إيماننا بوحدانية الإنجيل رغم تعدد نسخه.
2ـ إذن فوجود الأربعة أناجيل أو البشائر ليس نقيصة في المسيحية بل على العكس إيجابية تفرد بها الإنجيل.
2)آيات قرآنية توحى بالتحريف
الآيات القرآنية التي توحي بالتحريف
  يقول البعض أن الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيادينا الآن هو كتاب محرف، استنادا إلى قول القرآن الكريم في:
+ سورة البقرة (75): "أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم، وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون"
+ سورة النساء (46): "من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه"
+ سورة المائدة (13): "يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظَّـا مما ذُكِّروا به"
+ سورة المائدة (41): " … ومن الذين هادوا سماعون للكذب … يحرفون الكلم عن بعد مواضعه"

    وللرد على ذلك نوضح ما يلي: 
أولا: المقصود من هذه الآيات الكريمة. 
ثانيا: شهادة الكتاب المقدس نفسه على عدم تحريفه. 
ثالثا: شهادة القرآن الكريم على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
رابعا: شهادة المنطق على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
خامسا: شهادة علماء الإسلام الأفاضل على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس. 
سادسا: شهادة علم الآثار والتاريخ عن عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.

مفهوم الآيات التي توحي بالتحريف

    والسؤال الخطير هو: هل فعلا معنى هذه الآيات هو تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟؟ أم أن لها قصداً آخر؟
    ونستطيع أن نضع صياغة أخرى للسؤال هكذا:
    هل هذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة تعني يقينا تحريف نصوص الكتاب المقدس؟ أم أنها تعني التحريف بمعنى آخر؟؟
    لهذا يلزمنا أن نتفهم معنى كلمات هذه الآيات الكريمة، ثم نناقش المقصود من تهمة هذا التحريف.

أولا:
الآية الأولى التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة البقرة (75): "أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم، وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون"
  1ـ  ما المقصود من هذه الآية الكريمة؟  
 يقول الإمام البيضاوي: "أفتطمعون أن يصدقونكم (أي اليهود) وقد كانت طائفة من أسلافهم يسمعون كلام الله أي التوراة ثم يحرفونه … أي يؤولونه ويفسرونه بما يشتهون … من بعد ما عقلوه أي فهموه بعقولهم ولم يبق فيه ريبة". من كلام الإمام البيضاوي يتضح جليا أن تهمة التحريف ليست في نصوص الكتاب المقدس بل في تفسيره وتأويله.
2ـ وهناك ملاحظة أخرى هي: 
أن هذه الآية توضح أن فريقا واحدا من اليهود هو الذي يقوم بتحريف التفسير، وليس كل اليهود، وهذا يثبت أن التحريف ليس في نص الآيات وإلا لكان اليهود جميعُهم وليس فريقا منهم هم الذين يرتكبون هذا الجرم.
3ـ وهناك ملاحظة ثالثة: وهي في قول الآية الكريمة:
 "يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه" معنى هذا أن كلام الله موجود غير محرف وهم لازالوا يسمعونه، بدليل قوله: أنهم بعد سماع كلمات الله يقول: ثم يحرفونه. (لاحظ حرف العطف "ثم"، واللغويون يعرفون جيدا أن معنى هذا الحرف "ثم" هو إفادة الترتيب في الأحداث، فيكون المعنى أنهم يسمعون كلام الله وبعد أن يسمعوه يحرفون معناه)
4ـ وملاحظة رابعة: في قول الآية الكريمة "من بعد ما عقلوه" يفيد أن هذا الفريق من اليهود يعقلون ويفهمون كلام الله نفسه ثم يقومون بتحريف معناه. 
5ـ كما أن هناك ملاحظة أخيرة بخصوص قول الآية الكريمة "وهم يعلمون" ألا يفهم من هذه الكلمات أن هذا الفريق اليهودي يعلمون النص الصحيح لكلام الله ورغم ذلك يغيرون تفسيره؟؟

إذن فهذه الآية الكريمة لا تعني وقوع التحريف في نص كلمات الله، بل في تأويلها وتفسيرها بشهادة الإمام البيضاوي وغيره من المفسرين الأجلاء.


ثانيا: 
الآية الثانية التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة النساء (46): "من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ويقولون سمعنا وعصينا،واسمع غير مسمع، وراعنا ليا بألسنتهم وطعنا في الدين ولو أنهم قالوا سمعنا وأطعنا واسمع وانظرنا لكان خيرا لهم وأقوم، ولكن لعنهم الله بكفرهم فلا يؤمنون  إلا قليلا"
لنا في هذه الآية الكريمة عدة ملاحظات:
(1) في القول: "من الذين هادوا" يلاحظ أنه لم يقل من النصارى. وبهذه المناسبة أقول: أنه لا توجد آية واحدة في القرآن الكريم تنسب إلى النصارى تهمة تحريف الكتاب المقدس سواء في نصوصه أو في معانيه.
(2) في هذا القول نفسه ينسب التحريف ليس لكل اليهود بل يقول "من الذين هادوا" إذن فبقية اليهود متمسكون بالكتاب ولا يحرفونه.
(3) في قول هذه الآية: "يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه" لاحظ قوله عن مواضعه! فماذا يعني ذلك؟
1ـ يقول الإمام البيضاوي في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة: "من الذين هادوا قوم يحرفون الكلم عن موضعه أي يميلونه عن مواضعه التي وضعه الله فيها بأن … يؤولونه على ما يشتهون فيميلونه عما أنزل الله فيه" 
2ـ وقد سمى القرآن الكريم ذلك "ليا بألسنتهم" أي يغيرون نطق الألفاظ بحسب لغتهم العبرية وأعطي القرآن الكريم لذلك مثلا في نفس هذه الآية إذ قال: "(وراعنا) ليا بألسنتهم " فيغيرون منطوق اللفظ راعنا (أي أصغ إلينا) فينطقونه "رعْنا" أي "يا أرعن" بالعبرية وهي شتيمة. [كتاب تفسير القرآن للإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 200]
3ـ فالتحريف المقصود في هذه الآية ليس المقصود منه التحريف في كلام التوراة بل التحريف في كلام اليهود مع النبي محمد، بدليل قول الآية "طعنا في الدين".
(4) يقول الإمام الرازي: "لأن الكتاب المنقول بالتواتر لا يتأتى فيه تغيير الألفاظ" (كتاب ضحى الإسلام ص346و358 للأستاذ أحمد أمين) معنى هذا أن الإمام الرازي ينفي تهمة تحريف نصوص الكتاب المقدس.
(5) ويقول صحيح البخاري: "يحرفون الكلم عن موضعه أي يزيلونه وليس أحد يزيل لفظ كتاب من كتب الله تعالى، ولكنهم يؤولونه على غير تأويله".
من هذا يتضح أن المقصود من آية سورة النساء ليس هو تحريف نصوص الكتاب المقدس بل تأويل المعنى عن طريق ليِّ اللسان ونطق كلمات الوحي بطريقة مغايرة بحسب ألفاظ لغتهم العبرية.


ثالثا: 
الآية الثالثة التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة المائدة (13): " ولقد أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل … يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظا مما ذكروا به"
    ولنا أيضا على هذه الآية بعض التعليقات:
(1) يقول الإمام الرازي: "إن المراد بالتحريف هو إلقاء الشبهة الباطلة، وتأويلات الفاسدة وصرف اللفظ عن معناه الحق إلى المعنى الباطل، بوجوه الحيل اللفظية، كما يفعل أهل البدع في زماننا هذا بالآيات المخالفة لمذهبهم، وهذا هو الأصح"
من هذا يتضح أن التحريف ليس في كلام الله بل في تأويله وتفسيره.
(2) الدليل على صحة ما يقوله الرازي هو أن صحيح البخاري ذكر نفس الشيء، علاوة على أن الآية (15) التي جاءت في نفس سورة المائدة بعد هذا الكلام تقول: "يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب …" فالقرآن الكريم  بهذا يفسر المقصود من التحريف وهو إخفاء أجزاء من الكتاب، وليس تغيير ألفاظ كلام الله.
(3) وقد جاء بكتاب الجلالين تفسيرا لهذه الآية وتوضيحا للموضوع الذي حدث فيه التحريف هكذا: "إن تحريف الكلم الذي في التوراة هو بخصوص محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما يخفونه من الكتاب هو ما أمروا به في التوراة من اتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم "
وهكذا نرى أن تفسير الجلالين لمعنى التحريف لا يخص تغيير الكتاب المقدس بل التهمة موجهة إلى إنكارهم لنبوة محمد واتباعه.
(4) وحقيقة الأمر أن الخلاف في موضوع التحريف بحسب هذه الآية هو قراءة نبوة موسى التي وردت في التوراة عن "النبي الآتي"،  على أنها "النبي الأمي" أي محمد، فأنكر اليهود هذا التأويل وهذا التفسير، فورد بالآية "يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظا مما ذكروا به". هذا هو موضوع الخلاف وهو لا يمس تغيير نصوص الكتاب المقدس.


رابعا: 
الآية الرابعة التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة المائدة (41): " … ومن الذين هادوا سماعون للكذب سماعون لقوم لم يأتوك يحرفون الكلم عن بعد مواضعه يقولون: إن أوتيتم هذا فخذوه، وإن لم تؤتوه فاحذروا"
(1) يقول الإمام عبد الله يوسف علي في تفسيره ص 260: " يهود كثيرون كانوا شغوفين أن يمسكوا على النبي الكذب فكانت آذانهم مفتوحة للحكايات التي تقال عنه حتى من الناس الذين لم يأتوا إليه" 
(2) ويفسر عبارة "يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه قائلا: ""إن اليهود لم يكونوا أمناء مع كتابهم إذ كانوا يحرفون معانيه"
(3) يقول الإمام الزمخشري: "روي أن شريفا من خيبر زنى بشريفة، وهما محصنان، وحكمهما الرجم بحسب التوراة. فرفضوا رجمهما لشرفهما، فبعثوا رهطا منهم … ليسألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك، وقالوا إن أمركم محمد بالجلد والتحميم فاقبلوا. وإن أمركم بالرجم فلا تقبلوا. وأرسلوا الزانيين معهم. فأمرهم النبي بالرجم. فأبوا أن يأخذوا به، فجعل بينه وبينهم حكما هو الحبر اليهودي ابن صوريا … فشهد بالرجم" وقالوا في ختام القصة أن النبي بعد شهادة الحبر اليهودي ابن صوريا أمر برجمهما. فرجموهما عند باب المسجد، لأقامة حد التوراة عليهما. وهكذا أجمع المفسرون أن أسباب نزول هذه الآية في سورة المائدة هو هذه القصة. فالتحريف المقصود هو في تفسير حكم الرجم بالجلد، وليس تغيير نصوص الكتاب المقدس.
(4) جاء في الجلالين "نزلت هذه الآية في اليهود إذ زنى منهم اثنان، فتحاكموا إلى النبي، فحكم عليهما بالرجم. فجيء بالتوراة، فوجد فيها الحكم بالرجم، فغضبوا"
(5) إن استشهاد النبي محمد بحكم التوراة هو دليل أكيد على اقتناعه بعدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
وهكذا أيها المستمعون الكرام نرى أن لفظ التحريف الذي ورد بالقرآن الكريم إنما يقصد به موقف فريق من اليهود من حادثتين شهيرتين هما:
1ـ تأويل اليهود لحكم الرجم بالجلد.
2ـ نفي قراءة "النبي الآتي" على أنها "النبي الأمي"
      وأريد أن أوجه النظر إلى الملاحظة التالية:

القسم الثانى
علم البيان في لغة القرآن:

   فمن أساليب البيان التي استخدمها القرآن الكريم: أسلوب التخصيص في مظهر التعميم، كقوله في سورة النساء (53) "أم يحسدون الناس على ما أتاهم من فضله" وقد فسر الإمامان الجلالان ذلك بالقول: يحسدون الناس صورة تعميمية يراد بها التخصيص وهو شخص النبي محمد إذ يحسدونه على النبوة وكثرة النساء"
هذا هو أسلوب التخصيص في مظهر التعميم الذي استخدمه القرآن الكريم في استخدام عبارة "يحرفون الكلم عن موضعه" فهذه صورة تعميمية يراد با التخصيص أي:
   1ـ تأويل اليهود لحكم الرجم بالجلد.
   2ـ نفي قراءة "النبي الآتي" على أنها "النبي الأمي".
   فماذا نقول للعامة الذين لا يلمون بأساليب التفسير القرآني بحسب علوم اللغة والبلاغة والبيان؟؟

القسم الثالث
شهادة الكتاب المقدس لعدم تحريفه

    يقول البعض أن الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيادينا الآن هو كتاب محرف، وقد تناولنا في الفصل السابق مناقشة آيات القرآن الكريم التي توحي بالتحريف، وثبت لنا أن تلك الآيات الأربعة لا تتكلم عن وقوع ما يسمونه التحريف في ألفاظ الكتاب المقدس بل في تفسير معانيه بخصوص قضية الرجم والجلد، وموضوع النبي الآتي أم الأمي. ولادخل لذلك بجوهر الكتاب المقدس وألفاظه وكلماته كما ثبت لنا بالدليل القاطع من الآيات القرآنية الكريمة.
واليوم نواصل الموضوع بإيضاح:

أولا:
من أقوال السيد المسيح

يؤكد السيد المسيح استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس في أكثر من موضوع، فيقول في:
1ـ (بشارة متى24: 35): 
       "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" 
2ـ (بشارة متى5: 18): 
   " فإني أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل".
ثانيا: عقوبة التحريف
جاء في الكتاب المقدس ما يؤكد استحالة وقوع التحريف في الكتاب المقدس، بسبب توقيع الجزاء الصارم على من يحاول أن يزيد أو يحذف شيئاً منه فيقول في:
(سفر رؤيا 22: 18-19): 
     "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا، يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب".
   فمن يجرؤ بعد هذه التحذيرات والإنذارات أن يمس الكتاب المقدس بالزيادة أو النقصان.
القسم الرابع
 شهادة القرآن الكريم لعدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس
    إذا أردنا أن نرد على المعترضين بآيات من بالقرآن الكريم تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والإنجيل) وعدم           تحريفه لزم أن نسألهم سؤالاهاما وهو:    متى حدث التحريف بحسب رأيكم؟
    هل قبل زمن محمد؟ أم بعد عصر محمد؟
    دعنا نناقش ذلك.
الادعاء الأول
هل حدث التحريف قبل زمن النبي محمد؟
    يقول أصحاب هذا الرأي أن الكتاب المقدس قد حرف قبل زمن النبي محمد. ففي برنامج على فضائية [a.r.t.] أخذ أحد دعاة الإسلام يشكك في صحة الكتاب المقدس بناء على أن أقدم نسخة خطية للتوراة موجودة الآن تعود إلى القرن الأول ق.م وأن عصر موسى كان في القرن 13 ق.م. وادعائه هو: من يضمن أن التوراة لم تحرف في الفترة التي قبل القرن الأول ق.م.
    والحقيقة أن الرد على هذا الاعتراض في منتهى البساطة وهو موجود في القرآن نفسه. فالقرآن يشهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس وأنه هو كلام الله المنزل والموحى به، وأنه لم يتغير أو يتحرف كما يتضح مما يلي:

أولا: القرآن يشهد لصدق وصحة الكتاب المقدس
الذي كان موجودا في زمن النبي محمد:

1ـ سورة المائدة (47): "وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق، مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه".
       ما معنى: مصدقا لما بين يديه؟ وما المقصود بالكتاب؟  وما معنى مهيمنا عليه؟
      وقد أجمع المفسرون أن الله قد أنزل القرآن بالحق "مصدقا لما بين يديه" أي يصدق على ما جاء بالكتاب الموجود في زمن محمد أي التوراة والإنجيل و[مهيمنا عليه] أي شاهدا له [تفسير الجلالين لهذه الآية من سورة المائدة].
2ـ سورة أل عمران (3): 
     "نَزّل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه وانزل التوراة والإنجيل من قبل هدى للناس" . 
3ـ يونس(37): 
    "وما كان هذا القرآن أن يُفتري من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه" .
    وقد ورد بالقرآن 12 آية تشهد أن القرآن يصادق على الكتاب المقدس الذي مع أهل الكتاب في زمن محمد [وللمزيد عما ذكرنا من آيات، ارجع إلى سور: البقرة 41، 89، 91، 97، والنساء46، والأنعام92، ويوسف111، وفاطر31، والأحقاف22] فلو كان الكتاب المقدس محرفا لما قيل أن القرآن مصدقا له وشاهدا على صحته وإلا كان ذلك طعنا في القرآن واتهاما له بالتزوير، فهل يقبل أيُّ مسلم ذلك في حق القرآن الكريم؟

ثانيا: القرآن يوضح أن الله يأمر النبي محمد 
والمسلمين بالرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس:

(1) الله يحيل النب محمد إلى الكتاب المقدس ليزيل ما عنده من شك في القرآن نفسه:
    سورة يونس (94):
     "فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين  يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك"    [تعاد للتأكيد]
         ما معنى هذا الكلام؟ معناه أنه إن كان محمد في شك من القرآن الذي أنزل إليه، فعليه أن يسأل اليهود والنصارى الذين عندهم الكتاب من قبله، وفي هذا شهادة لصحة الكتاب حتى زمنه وإلا ما قيل له أن يسألهم، لأنه منطقيا كيف يسأل أصحاب كتاب محرف؟
(2) ويأمر النبي محمد بالاقتداء بالكتاب المقدس والأنبياء الذين هداهم:
    سورة الأنعام (90) "وأولئك الذين آتيناهم الكتاب والحُكْم والنبوة … أولئك الذين هدى الله، فبهداهم اقْتدِه"
ويوضح مجمع اللغة العربية في المعجم الوسيط معنى كلمة اقتده بالقول: [يفعل مثل فعله أي يقتدي به وفي التنزيل العزيز "فبهداهم اقتده"] (المعجم الوسيط الجزء الثاني ص 720)
     فلو كان الكتاب المقدس محرفا في زمن محمد فكيف يأمره أن يقتدي بهداه؟؟؟
(3) ويأمرهم بالرجوع إلى أهل الذكر أي أهل الكتاب ليتعلموا منهم إن كانوا لا يعلمون!
سورة النحل (43): "وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم، فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون بالبينات والزبر" 
        فلو كان الكتاب محرفا في زمن النبي محمد هل كان يأمرهم بالرجوع إلى أهل الكتاب؟؟؟
  ثالثا:الآيات التي تثبت أن محمدا كان يستشهد 


بالتوراة والإنجيل الذي كانا في عهده وهذا دليل على صحتهما:

1ـ سورة القصص (49): "قل: فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما فأتَّبعُه 

ما أقوى هذه الشهادة!! ففي هذه الآية القرآنية الكريمة: أن الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والإنجيل) هو من عند الله. وأنه صادق ليتبعه محمد.
2ـ سورة المائدة (70): "قل: يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم" فهو هنا يطلب من اليهود والنصارى أن يحكموا التوراة والإنجيل ويقول بما أنزل الله فيهّ!!!! أليس في هذا شهادة قوية على صحة الكتاب وعدم تحريفه في زمن النبي محمد؟؟؟
3ـ سورة المائدة (45): 
  "وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله". 
     تشهد هذه الآية للتوراة التي كانت في زمن محمد بأن فيها حكم الله أي يشهد بصحتها، وإلا ما كان قد قال هذا الكلام.
4ـ المائدة (47): 
     "وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما انزل الله فيه…". 
وهذه الآية أيضا تشهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس في زمن محمد لأنه يستشهد به ويطلب من النصارى أن يحكموا بما أنزل الله فيه.
فإن كان الكتاب المقدس محرفا فكيف كان النبي محمد يستشهد به. هل يستشهد بكتاب محرف؟؟؟ أليس استشهاده بالكتاب المقدس دليل على أنه كان سليما غير محرف في زمانه؟؟؟





رابعا: القرآن يشهد بأن أهل الكتاب حافظوا عليه
وكانوا شهودا عليه حتى زمن محمد:

1ـ سورة المائدة (44): "وإنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور، يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا للذين هادوا، والربانيون والأحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا عليه شهداء"
ما معنى هذه الآية وخاصة "النبيون الذين أسلموا" يقول المفسرون أنهم الأنبياء الذين سلموا حياتهم لإرادة الله (تفسير الإمام عبد الله يوسف على ص 261 ) [وطبعا لا يعني الأنبياء السلمين أولا لأنه لا يوجد سوى نبي واحد للإسلام وثانيا لأن الإسلام لم يكن قد ظهر بعد]. فهؤلاء الأنبياء يحكمون على اليهود أي يرشدونهم بما في التوراة من هدى ونور. 

   وأهم ما في الآية هو أن الأنبياء والربانيين (أي المعلمون لأن ربوني بالعبرية معناها معلم بالعربية، وفي المعجم الوسيط ص 321 (الرباني هو: الذي يعبد الله، و الكامل العلم والعمل) والأحبار (هم العلماء) [المعجم الوسيط ص 151] 
تقول الآية الكريمة أن هؤلاء جميعا قد استؤمنوا على حفظ كتاب الله والشهادة لصحته (تفسير القرآن الكريم للإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 261و262)

2ـ سورة البقرة (146) وسورة الأنعام (20): "الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم"

3ـ  سورة البقرة (121) "الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون" 

   معنى يقرأونه حق تلاوته كما فسر الجلالان: "يقرؤونه كما أنزل" إذن فليس هو محرف لأنهم في زمن محمد كانوا يقرأونه كما أنزل.

   رأيت يا عزيزي المستمع أن الكتاب المقدس حتى زمن محمد لم يكن محرفا بشهادة هذه الآيات الواضحة والصريحة.
الادعاء الثاني
حدوث التحريف بعد زمن محمد
    يوجد فريق آخر من المشككين في صحة الكتاب المقدس، وقد ثبت لهم أن ما يقوله الفريق الأول من المدعين بوقوع التحريف قبل زمن النبي محمد هو ادعاء باطل بحسب ما أوضحنا من أدلة وبراهين من آيات القرآن الكريم نفسه، فقالوا لا بل حدث التحريف بعد زمن محمد!!!
    وللرد على هذا الادعاء نورد ما يشهد به القرآن الكريم عن بطلان هذا الادعاء أيضا:


أولا: القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس
هو ذكر من عند الله ولذلك فهو يحفظه من التحريف:

(1) القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس ذكر من عند الله:
1ـ سورة الأنبياء (7): 
      "وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر أن كنتم لا تعلمون"
      ما معنى الذكر؟ يجيب الإمام عبد الله يوسف علي في (تفسيره ص648) [الذكر هو الرسالة التي من الله] وقد تكررت هذه الآية بنفس ألفاظها في: 
2ـ سورة النحل (43):  
     "وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر أن كنتم لا تعلمون"
        بهذا يتأكد لك أن الكتاب المقدس هو ذكر من عند الله.
(2) والقرآن يشهد أن الله يحفظ الذكر من التحريف: 
سورة الحِجْر (9): "إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون" 
يجدر الإشارة هنا إلى اسم السورة فالبعض ينطقها خطأ بسورة الحَجَر، ولكن النطق السليم لها هو سورة الحِجْر (انظر آية 80 من نفس السورة)، نسبة إلى جبل الحِجْر على بعد 150 ميل شمال المدينة المنورة وهي ما كانت تعرف بمنطقة تمود (تفسير القرآن للإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 632) [ما علينا]
الواقع أن الذين يطعنون في صحة الكتاب المقدس المنزل من الله ذكرا ونورا وهدى،  إنما يطعنون في القرآن نفسه الذي يقول أن الله يحفظ الذكر، فلو كان الكتاب المقدس قد حرف يكون الله لم يستطع أن يحفظه. وينسب إلى القرآن عدم الصحة بل والتحريف! فهل يقبل أي مسلم ذلك؟؟؟


ثانيا: الآيات القرآنية تشهد أن القرآن نفسه
يحفظ الكتاب المقدس من التحريف:

1ـ سورة المائدة (48): 
"وأنزلنا  إليك الكتاب (أي القرآن الكريم) بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب (أي الكتاب المقدس التوراة والإنجيل) ومهيمناً عليه.
ما معنى مهيمنا عليه؟ يقول المفسرون الأفاضل أن معنى مهيمنا عليه هو: حافظ له من التحريف. (انظر تفسير الإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 263) 
فلو صح قول المعترضين بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف، فإنهم في الواقع يطعنون في القرآن الكريم نفسه بأنه لم يستطع أن يهيمن على الكتاب المقدس بحسب نص هذه الآية، وهذا طعن في صحتها‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!! وحيث أنهم لا يقبلون الطعن في صحة آيات القرآن الكريم إذن فليس أمامهم إلا أن يتراجعوا عن ادعائهم الذي يدعونه بتحريف الكتاب المقدس.

ثالثا: القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس 
هو كلام الله، ولذلك لا يمكن تحريفه أو تبديله:

(1) القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله المنزل:
1ـ سورة العنكبوت (46): "ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن … وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وانزل إليكم وألهنا وإلهكم واحد" 
2ـ سورة النساء (135): "يا أيها الذين آمنوا ، آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل (أي التوراة والإنجيل)، ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا" 
   [وانظر أيضا سورة المائدة 44،46،47،68/ وسورة البقرة 87،146/ وسورة الإسراء2،55/ وسورة الأنعام 92،156/ وسورة المؤمنون 49/ وسورة النساء 163/ وسورة فاطر 25/ وسورة النحل 43/ والأنبياء 25/ والحديد 27/ والعنكبوت 46/ ويونس 94] وكلها تشهد أن الكتاب المقدس منزل من الله.
 وبما أن الكتاب المقدس منزل من عند الله إذن فهو كلامه. فكيف يقول المعترضون أن كلام الله قد حرف؟؟ ألا يطعنون أيضا بهذا الكلام في القرآن نفسه الذي يقول أنه لا تبديل لكلمات الله؟!

(2) القرآن يشهد أن كلام الله المنزل لا يمكن تبديله:
1ـ سورة يونس (64): "لا تبديل لكلمات الله ذلك هو الفوز العظيم" 
2ـ سورة الأنعام (34): "ولقد كُذَّبَت رسلٌ من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذُوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ولا مبدل لكلمات الله"
وخطورة هذه الآية يكمن في أن القول "لا مبدل لكلمات الله لم تقل بخصوص القرآن الكريم في هذه الآيه بل بخصوص الأنبياء الذين قبل محمد إذن فهي تخص الكتاب المقدس" وهذه شهادة قوية على أن الكتاب المقدس لم يتبدل ولم يتغير ولم يحرف.
     [وانظر أيضا سورة الكهف (27)]
    هذه الآيات تقول بصريح العبارة أن كلام الله لا يمكن أن يتغير أو يتبدل. 

ملخص
    نستطيع الآن أن نلخص ما قلناه: 
أولا: أن ادعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس ادعاء باطل:
1ـ لأن القرآن شهد بصحته وعدم تحريفه حتى زمن النبي محمد.
2ـ وأن القرآن يوضح أن الله أمر النبي محمد والمسلمين بالرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيديهم.
3ـ استشهاد النبي محمد بالتوراة والإنجيل الموجودان في عهده.
4ـ شهادة القرآن بأن أهل الكتاب اليهود والنصارى قد حافظوا عليه وكانوا شهودا له حتى زمن محمد.

ثانيا: أن ادعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس بعد زمن النبي محمد باطل أيضا:
1ـ لأن القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو ذكر من عند الله ويشهد أن الله يحفظ الذكر من التحريف.
2ـ شهادة الآيات القرآنية بأن القرآن نفسه مهيمنا على الكتاب المقدس ويحفظه من التحريف.
3ـ القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله وأن الله يحفظ كلامه من التحريف.
بناء عليه
لا يمكن أن الكتاب المقدس يتحرف أو يتبدل، وإلا وقع المعترض المسلم في المحظور وهو الطعن في كتابه بعدم صحة ما يقول. 
فالأفضل للمعترض أن يتراجع عن اتهام الكتاب المقدس بالتبديل والتحريف، وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال.
الفصل الخامس شهادة المنطق
على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس
    بعد أن أوردنا الآيات القرآنية الكريمة التي تشهد بأن الكتاب المقدس لم يتغير أو يتحرف قبل زمن محمد، وكذلك لم يتحرف أو يتغير بعد زمن محمد، نريد أن نبحث هذا الأمر أيضا من وجهة النظر المنطقية. لهذا دعنا نناقش هذه الأسئلة:

أين تم التحريف؟
من الذي قام بالتحريف؟
في أي لغة تم التحريف؟
أولاً: أين تم التحريف؟

   الجميع يعلمون أن المسيحية منذ عهد رسل المسيح (الحواريين) انتشرت في بقاع شتى من العالم، في آسيا وأفريقيا وأوربا، وانتشر الكتاب المقدس بالتبعية في تلك البقاع. 
   وسؤالنا هو: في أي بلد من بلاد هذه القارات تم تحريف الكتاب المقدس: في أي بلد من بلاد آسيا؟ أو أفريقيا؟ أو أوربا؟ أم أن التحريف قد تم في جميعها؟ وكيف يتم ذلك؟ 

   هذه كلها أسئلة بلا ردود مما يثبت استحالة حدوث هذا التحريف في أي بلد من بلدان هذه القارات المختلفة.

ثانيا: من الذي قام بالتحريف؟

1ـ هل قام اليهود بتحريف التوراة وكتب الأنبياء؟
2ـ أم قام المسيحيون بتحريف كتب اليهود وحرفوا الإنجيل أيضا؟
3ـ أي مذهب في المسيحية قام بالتحريف؟
4ـ أم أن اليهود اتفقوا مع المسيحيين على تحريف الكتابين معا (التوراة والإنجيل)؟
	دعونا نناقش كل افتراض على حدة.


الافتراض الأول
اليهود قاموا بتحريف التوراة؟

    للرد على هذا الافتراض نقول: لو أن اليهود كانوا قد قاموا بتحريف كتابهم لأمكن كشف هذا التحريف ببساطة متناهية لأن المسيحيين كان، ولا يزال لديهم نسخٌ من كتاب اليهود نفسِه، وما كان للنصارى أن يسمحوا لليهود أن يقوموا بتحريف حرف واحد من كلمات الكتاب المقدس الذي يحفظونه ويعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم (سورة البقرة 146 الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم). بل انهم استحفظوا عليه (أي استؤمنوا عليه) وكانوا عليه شهداء (أي شهود على صحته) كما جاء بسورة المائدة (44).

الافتراض الثاني
المسيحيون هم الذين قاموا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟

وللرد على ذلك نكرر ما سبق أن قلناه في الرد على الافتراض الأول:
فما كان لليهود أن يسمحوا للنصارى أن يقوموا بتحريف حرف واحد من كلمات الكتاب المقدس الذي يحفظونه ويعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم (سورة البقرة 146 الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم). بل إنهم أيضا استحفظوا عليه (أي استؤمنوا عليه) وكانوا عليه شهداء (أي شهود على صحته) كما جاء بسورة المائدة (44).
الافتراض الثالث
اليهود اتفقوا مع المسيحيين على تحريف الكتابين معا (التوراة والإنجيل)؟
    وللرد على هذا الافتراض نقول:
إن كان قد حدث اتفاق بين المسيحيين واليهود على تحريف الكتاب المقدس لتحتم عليهم الاتفاق في قضية المسيح التي هي محور الكتابين التوراة والإنجيل. وحيث أنه لا يوجد اتفاق حول قضية المسيح، فمعنى ذلك أنه لم يتم اتفاق على تحريف الكتاب المقدس.


بالإضافة إلى ذلك:
نقول من يا ترى في مذاهب المسيحيين قام بالتحريف؟    فالمسيحية منذ القرن الرابع الميلادي أي فبل ظهور الإسلام بثلاثة قرون قد انشقت إلى مذاهب (تماما مثل مذاهب الإسلام: المذهب السني والشيعي والمالكي والشافعي والحنبلي) فالشيع المسيحية في ذلك الحين كانت هي: الأرثوذكس، والكاثوليك، كما كانت هناك بدع من المسيحية كالأريوسيين والنسطوريين وغيرهم. فمن يا ترى قام بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ والواقع أن الكتاب المقدس واحد عند جميع هذه الفرق لا اختلاف بين النسخ الموجودة لديهم جميعا فهل اتفق الفرقاء على تحريف الكتاب المقدس دون أن يتفقوا على ما بينهم من اختلافات؟!!
 وفي هذا قال الأستاذ علي أمين: في كتابه (ضحى الإسلام الجزء الأول ص 358) "ذهبت طائفة من أئمة الحديث والفقه والكلام إلى أن التبديل وقع في التأويل لا في التنزيل … ومن حجة هؤلاء أن التوراة قد طبقت مشارق الشمس ومغاربها (قبل ظهور محمد والقرآن)"، ولا يعلم عدد نسخها إلا الله، ومن الممتنع أن يقع التواطؤ على التبديل والتغيير في تجميع تلك النسخ، بحيث لا تبقى في الأرض نسخة إلا مبدلة ومغيرة والتغيير على منهاج واحد. وهذا ما يحيله العقل، ويشهد ببطلانه".
    لعلك من هذا تدرك استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
كانت هذه ردودَنا عن السؤالين: أين تم التحريف؟ ومن قام بالتحريف؟ ونجيب على السؤال الثالث وهو:

ثالثا: في أي لغة تم التحريف؟

     من المعلوم جيدا أن الكتاب المقدس قد كتب بالعبرية والأرامية واليونانية وترجم إلى لغات عديدة منذ صدر المسيحية: إلى اللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية والعربية والأشورية والأثيوبية وغيرها. ففي أية لغة من هذه اللغات يوجد تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
    والواقع أن الكتاب المقدس في كل هذه اللغات واحد ولا توجد اختلافات فيه بين كل هذه اللغات. 
   ألا يشهد ذلك للكتاب المقدس بأنه لم يصبه تحريف لا من قريب ولا من بعيد

شهادة علم الآثار عن عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس
    من المؤكد أن الاكتشافات الأثرية قد أثبت عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس. فبين أيادينا نسخا خطية أثرية قديمة للكتاب المقدس تتفق تماما مع ما بين أيدينا من نسخ الكتاب المقدس دون تغيير أو تبديل أو تحريف. من تلك النسخ الخطية القديمة ما يلي:
1ـ النسخة الفاتيكانية: أي الموجودة الآن في الفاتيكان، والتي يرجع تاريخها إلى ما قبل الإسلام بحوالي 250 سنة.
2ـ النسخة السينائية: التي اكتشفت في دير سانت كاترين بسيناء وتعود إلى ما قبل الإسلام بما يزيد عن 200 سنة وهي موجودة الآن في المتحف البريطاني.
3ـ النسخة الإسكندرية: يعود تاريخ كتابتها إلى ما قبل الإسلام بحوالي 200 سنة أيضا. وهي موجودة كذلك بالمتحف البريطاني.
4ـ لفائف وادي القمران: كتب الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد في الهلال عدد ديسمبر 1959 المقاتل الافتتاحي تحت عنوان "كنوز وادي القمران" قال فيه: "إن هذه اللفائف الأثرية اكتشفت في أحد كهوف وادي القمران بشرق الأردن … لفائف من 2000 سنة (هذا الكلام كان سنة 1959) [أي قبل ظهور الإسلام بما يزيد عن ستة قرون] وتبين بعد تهيئة اللفائف المكشوفة للاطلاع أن أهم ما تحويه نسخة كاملة من كتاب أشعياء … وعدة كتب مقدسة أخرى … وأنه لا توجد بينها وبين الكتب الموجودة بين أيدينا الآن اختلاف ولا تبديل"
    هكذا رأيت يا أخي شهادة علم الآثار الذي لا يكذب لصحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تعريفه.
نأتي الآن إلى الإثبات الأخير على صحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تحريفه من:

شهادة علماء الإسلام عن عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس

    لقد افاض علماء الإسلام الأفاضل في الحديث عن صحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تحريفه، نكتفي بأقوال بعضهم:

1ـ الإمام محمد ابن إسماعيل البخاري: قال في صحيحه على تفسير الآية الكريمة القائلة (يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه): " أي يزيلون، والواقع أنه ليس أحد يزيل لفظ كتاب من كتب الله، ولكنهم يحرفونه أي يتأولونه على غير تأويله" [أي يفسرونه على غير التفسير الصحيح].

2ـ وقال هو نفسه في كتابه (فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري): "قد سئل ابن تيمية عن هذه المسألة، فأجاب في فتواه: من أقوال العلماء … لا تبديل إلا في المعنى"

3ـ العلامة شاه ولي الله قال في كتابه (الفوز الكبير في أصول التفسير) "أن في ترجمة التوراة وتفسير النصوص قد حرَّف اليهود معنى بعض الآيات ولكنهم لم يحرفوا النص الأصلي، وقد اتفق على هذا القول ابن عباس أيضا".
4ـ الإمام فخر الدين الرازي: في التفسير الكبير في سورة البقرة (174) عن ابن عباس أنهم كانوا يحرفون ظاهر التوراة والإنجيل وهذا ممتنَع، لأنهما كانا كتابين بلغا في الشهرة والتواتر إلى حيث يتعذر ذلك فيهما، بل كانوا يكتمون التأويل". 

5ـ وقال أيضا في تفسير سورة آل عمران (78) "كيف يمكن إدخال التحريف في التوراة مع شهرتها العظيمة بين الناس"
6ـ وقال أيضا في تفسير سورة النساء (46) "إن المراد بالتحريف إلقاء الشبهة الباطلة والتأويلات الفاسدة وجر اللفظ من معناه الحق إلى الباطل بوجود الحيل اللفظية، كما يفعل أهل البدعة في زماننا هذا بالآيات المخالفة لمذهبهم"

7ـ وقال أيضا في تفسير الدر المنثور في سورة البقرة "وأخرج ابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عن وهب بن منبه قال: "إن التوراة والإنجيل كما أنزلهما الله لم يغير منهما حرف ولكنهم يضلون بالتحريف والتأويل بكتب كانوا يكتبونها من عند أنفسهم ويقولون هي من عند الله وما هي من عند الله، فأما كتب الله فإنها محفوظة لا تحول".

8ـ الجلالان: في تفسيرهما للآية الكريمة (إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون) قالا: "أي حفظه الله من التبديل والتحريف والزيادة والنقص"

9ـ كتب الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد (كما سبق أن أوضحنا) في كتاب الهلال عدد ديسمبر 1959 المقال الافتتاحي تحت عنوان "كنوز وادي القمران" قال فيه: "إن هذه اللفائف الأثرية اكتشفت في أحد كهوف وادي القمران بشرق الأردن … هي لفائف من 2000 سنة (هذا الكلام كان سنة 1959) [أي قبل ظهور الإسلام بما يزيد عن ستة قرون] وتبين بعد تهيئة اللفائف المكشوفة للاطلاع أن أهم ما تحويه، نسخة كاملة من كتاب أشعياء … وعدة كتب مقدسة أخرى … وأنه لا توجد بينها وبين الكتب الموجودة بين أيدينا الآن اختلاف ولا تبديل"

10ـ قال الأستاذ علي أمين: في كتابه (ضحى الإسلام الجزء الأول ص 358) "ذهبت طائفة من أئمة الحديث والفقه والكلام إلى أن التبديل وقع في التأويل لا في التنزيل … ومن حجة هؤلاء أن التوراة قد طبقت مشارق الشمس ومغاربها (قبل ظهور محمد والقرآن)"، ولا يعلم عدد نسخها إلا الله، ومن الممتنع أن يقع التواطؤ على التبديل والتغيير في جميع تلك النسخ، بحيث لا تبقى في الأرض نسخة إلا مبدلة ومغيرة والتغيير على منهاج واحد. وهذا ما يحيله العقل، ويشهد ببطلانه. *
ويبدو أن الله في عين الإسلام جاهلاً-حاشا-، لا يعرف سوى اللغة العربية حيث  أنه لا تتم ترجمة القرآن لأنه لا يمكن ترجمته، ويبقى الله غير قادر أن يترجم كلمته. وإذا كانت كلمة الله غير قادرة على الترجمة لكل شعوب العالم، إذن فالله لا يفهم سوى اللغة العربية، وتكون شعوب الخمسة آلاف لغة الموجودة في العالم وحدها في النار، ويكون الله ظالماً لأنه لا يستطيع أن يترجم كلامه للشعوب الأخرى


----------



## islam4all (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

ردا على ما كتبت من هذا الكلام الطويل....انى اود ان اسالك سؤال 
لماذا طلبت سيدة برتغالية منع الكتاب المقدس من التداول لصغار السن ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟
هل يعقل ان يذكر الرب اشياء ليس لها هدف او فائدة و بدون معانى مثل الزنا و زنا المحارم التى توجد فى الكتاب المقدس ب 10 حالات !!!!!!!!!  ما لكم كيف تحكمون؟؟
هل يمكن للة ان يقول ذلك ؟؟
و كذلك العنصرية فى قتل الفلسطينن مثل قصص شمشون و غيرها التى لا تصدقو لا يمكن ان تدل الا على العنصرية؟؟
هل  امركم عيسى فى كتابكم بعبادتة؟؟  هل تعبدون نبيا من انبياء اللة؟؟
كيف تعتقدون ان كل مولود يولد هو ملطخ بالخطيئة الاولى و يلزم ان يؤمن بان المسيح مات من اجلة ؟؟
و كيف يموت المسيح و هو الة ؟؟  كما تدعون؟؟
لا احد ينكر ان كثيرا من الفضائل موجودة فى الانجيل و لكن ماذا عن ما تم تحريفة؟؟
لماذا لا تؤمنون بمحمد النبى الامى و هو الذى ارسل رحمة للعالمين ؟؟ كتابة معجزة و تعلمون ذلك فلماذا العناد؟؟
اذا لم تكونوا تؤمنوا بة فاتوا بسورة من مثلة ؟؟
هل تعلم ان علمائك قالوا ان ان الكتاب المقدس بة عيوب خطيرة و تم تنقيحة و تعديل الاخطاء بة و تعلم ان فى جنوب افريقيا تم حذف بعض الاجزاء من الانجيل لما بة من اباحية !!!!!
هل تعلم ان القران هو ادق كتاب تم جمعة و هو نسخة واحدة و مترجم لعدة لغات؟؟

سيدى انا اسف لاننى لم استطيع ان اعطيك البراهين من الانجيل التى تدل على الزنا و زنا المحارم و اللواط و غيرها و كذلك التناقض


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



islam4all قال:


> سيدى انا اسف لاننى لم استطيع ان اعطيك البراهين من الانجيل التى تدل على الزنا و زنا المحارم و اللواط و غيرها و كذلك التناقض



*ما ليس عليه دليل فهو عبث ونشكرك على اعترافك بانعدام الادلة على تحريف الكتاب المقدس ونبوة محمد المزعومة والتى عندما عجزت عن اثباتها لم تملك سوى القول باننا نعاند!!!!!!!!
وبالمناسبة بلاش تأليف يا اخ لانه لا العلماء ولا سيدة برتغالية قالوا ما ادعيت*


----------



## الياس جمال (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

سلام ونعمة المسيح  
الرب يباركك مرسي الموضوع اكتير  حلو 
يا اخي اعزيز islam4all  اولا  لا تسدق قل ما تسمع ومن ثما من قال ان الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب عنصري 
ههههههههههه فعلن شي مضحك 
ارجو منك ان تقرا الكتاب المقدس ومن ثما تحكم علي
يا اخي الحبيب انا شاب فلسطيني ولا اشعر بي عنصري اتجاه الفلسطينين من الكتاب المقدس
والاهم ان الكتاب العنصري هو القران  واكبر دليل  هو انو يتكلم الغة العربي فقط  وانت تعرف ماذ اعني
وسلام


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



> لماذا طلبت سيدة برتغالية منع الكتاب المقدس من التداول لصغار السن ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟
> هل يعقل ان يذكر الرب اشياء ليس لها هدف او فائدة و بدون معانى مثل الزنا و زنا المحارم التى توجد فى الكتاب المقدس ب 10 حالات !!!!!!!!! ما لكم كيف تحكمون؟؟



*
و هل القرآن يخلو من هذه القصص و هذه الالفاظ مثل النكاح ...


و ما بالك هذه السيدة التي يوم نسمع انها من البرتغال و يوم نسمع انها من روسيا و يوم اخر نسمع انها من استراليا ........ 

يوما ما سنسمع انها عربية ! و يمكن سنسمع في العام القادم انها قد اسلمت هي و ابناءها....


انا اسئلك ......... هل التقيت بها حضرتك ؟؟ 

و هل قالت لك انها قد اعترضت بشكل رسمي ؟؟


عندما تلتقي بها حضرتك فعلا و تسمع القصة الكاملة استشهد بالقصة لان استعمال كلمة ( يقال او اخبرني صديقي) غير مقبولة هنا .... حتى الاطفال الصغار لا يصدقون بلا ادلة! 


و السؤال الثاني لو كانت هذه السيدة مسلمة أ لن تقول نفس الاقوال!!! 




 يوميا نسمع هذه القصة المفبركة بصيغة جديدة !!

كفى استخفافا بالعقول ! *


----------



## islam4all (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

انى لم استطع ان اذكر الدلائل من كتابكم المقدس و ذلك لانى فى امتحانات الان و ليس عندى الوقت الكافى لفعل ذلك ولكنى اعدك فى خلال يومين سترى و ستحكم على نفسك و اما بالنسبة لما يتردد حول السيدة فانى عندى اثبات و ارجوا منك ان تراة فى مناظرات الشيخ احمد ديات و اسم المحاضرة هو ايهما كلام اللة القران ام الانجيل؟ مع انيس شوروش و اذا لم يكن عندك هذة المحاضرة ارسل لى و سانزلها على اى رابط

ثانيا : كلمة النكاح فى اللغة العربية تعنى الزواج و لكنها اخذت هذا المعنى السئ مع الزمن و هذا حدث فى كثير من الكلمات و لكن ايضا الفرق مختلف فالقران تحدث عن النكاح ( الزواج ) و ما هو واجب و مفروض و يعطى درسا لتعليم المسلمين .....و لكن هل ذلك ما يحدث عندكم  عندما يحكى الانجيل قصة زنا احد الاشخاص لا اتذكر اسمة انة زنا مع عاهرة و هو فى طريقة لتجارة و اعطها رهنا انا لا اتذكر القصة تماما و لكنى اعدك بسردها للاعرفك بكتابك المقدس او ما تسمونة مقدس  ..
و اريد ان اوجهة لك سؤال هل يوجد نص فى كتابك يدل على ان اسمة الكتاب المقدس ام هذا الاسم من عندكم ؟؟ هذا اقل دليل على انة حتى اسم الكتاب غير موجود بة اساسا !!!!!!و هناك المزيد فقط انتظر و سترى

و انى اشكر كل من يعمل فى هذا النتدى 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## The Orthodox (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

و كأن القرآن يخلو من هذا الكلام ...........

"و انى اتذكر عندما اقرا مثل هذة الكلمات التى تنسب للة القران و احمد اللة اننى من المسلمين"

الحمد لله ربّ العالمين خلقنا نصارى و ليس مسلمين


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

*يوما بعد يوم ......... يتم تطبيق سياسة جديدة في التلفيقات و تحت شعارات مختلفة 


لم لم تتكلم عن القصة الكاذبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عن تلك المراة ؟

ارنا اسمها الحقيقي او انت مع الاسف تكتب اخبار كاذبة 


اما عن التحيات فقد ناقشناه بالتفصيل الممل 

اذا اردت ابحث عنه و رد هناك في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة *


----------



## islam4all (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

لم ارى اى رد مقنع و ثالثا ارجوا ان لا تشكك فيما اقول و قد قلت لك مصدرى فيمكنك الاطلاع و رؤيتة بنفسك
و اللة العظيم السيدة قالت لللحكومة اوقفوا هذا الكتاب المقدس

و انى اريد ان اسال اى مسيحى هل الكتاب المقدس يقول انة اسمة الكتاب المقدس ام ان الاسم من تحريفكم ؟؟ و اذا كان موجودا فياريت تقولنا فيين و فى اى انجيل؟؟

انتظروا منى مزيدا انشاء اللة ربنا يهديكم قبل ان ياتيكم الموت !!
و انى اريد ان اوضح شيئا ان ما نفعلة و هو نقاش و حوار هادف لا يدل على كرهى للنصارى بالعكس فاللة اوصانا بهم ..و ان نحاورهم بالعقل و الحكمة
و السلام عليكم


----------



## The Orthodox (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

"...ربنا يهديكم قبل ان ياتيكم الموت !!"

الله يهديك انت .... نحنا مخلّصين بدم ربنا يسوع المسيح ..." من آمن بي و ان مات فسيحيا "

نحن أبناء الله و انتم ابناء الارض 

و الاخوة في المنتدى لم يقصّروا في اعطاء آيات فيها قلّة حياء و راجع المواضيع .... كما أنّهم أوردوا حديث عائشة و ما فيه من كلمات و تلميحات و ايحاءات... و ما حد أنكرها ...

سلام الرب يسوع القائم من الموت ...


----------



## islam4all (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

اريد ان اسالكم سؤال واحد .....
هل كتابكم متناقض ام لا ؟؟
و ارجوا من جميع النصارى الاجابة .........
و اذا كان كلام اللة فى كتابة متناقض فكيف يكون كلام اللة ؟؟


ارجوا من الجميع الرد و اشكر المقيقمين على الموقع على المجهود الرائع و الحرية فى الاراء و الافكار


----------



## islam4all (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

ثانيا سؤال اخر الكل يجيب علية ايضا ........
اذا كان من المستحيل تحريف الكتاب المقدس فانى ارغب لماذا سميتم الكتاب بهذا الاسم ( الكتاب المقدس) مع انة غير موجود اى اسم لة فى كتبكم ؟؟
ارجوا من الجميع الرد و شكرا للجميع .......
و السلام عليكم


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



islam4all قال:


> اريد ان اسالكم سؤال واحد .....
> هل كتابكم متناقض ام لا ؟؟
> و ارجوا من جميع النصارى الاجابة .........


 
لماذا الخروج عن الموضوع؟
الكتاب المقدس غير متناقض و اذا اردت النقاش تباعا فأطرح موضوع مستقل


----------



## islam4all (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

اعجبنى منك التهرب من الرد و انا اعلن احترامى لرأيك
و لكن كنت اتمنى ان نسمع اجابة و خصوصا ان اسم الموضوع هو استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس
انا راى انة من الافضل ان نقول استحالة عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس( لو هو دة اسمة )
سلااااااااااااام عليكم


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



islam4all قال:


> اعجبنى منك التهرب


 
اصبحت كلمة التهرب على فم كل واحد منكم و حتى ان لم يعرف معناها!
قلت لك ان الكتاب المقدس غير متناقض و لو تريد النقاش في هذا الموضوع تفضل اطرح موضوع منفصل و سنوضح لك انه غير متناقش في النقاط التي تعترض عليها

يبقى تهرب ايه يا اخي؟


----------



## abn yso3 (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

*سلام ونعمه لكاتب موضوع استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس الرب يباركك على الموضوع​*
*اما بالنسبه الى islam4all*
عزيزى islam4all لماذا معاندتك ان ارد اثبات شئ فى الكتاب المقدس من جهة اى تحريف فاتى بالادله بالرغم ان الموضوع تم مناقشته فى استحالة التحريف ولا جدوى من العناد ومن جهة اسم الكتاب المقدس بهذا الاسم فعليك ان تعرف الاتى بان الكتاب المقدس مكون من عهدين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد وهما يحتويان على مجموعة اسفار مقدسه يعنى مجموعة كتب مقدسه​ *-( زى ما عندكم القران مكون من صور  زى صورة البقره والنحل - مش القران عندكم كده --) -* *وهذه الكتب او الاسفار المقدسه هى مايقصد بها الكتاب المقدس* 
*ومن جهة ذكر الاسم فمكتوب ( وانك منذ الطفوليه تعرف الكتب المقدسه القادره ان تحكمك للخلاص , بالايمان الذى فى المسيح يسوع  كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ , للتقويم والتاديب الذى فى البر  تيموثاوس الثانيه 3: 15)) 
والرب يرشدك اليه​*


----------



## The Orthodox (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

"إنجيل متى الإصحاح 3 : 17 روح الله نازلة مثل حمامة وصوت من السماء قائلاً هو ذا ابني الحبيب الذي سررت به
تناقض إنجيل متى الإصحاح 17 : 5سحابة نيرة وصوت من السماء قائلاً هو ذا ابني الحبيب الذي سررت به
وإنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 9 : 7 سحابة وصوت من السحابة قائلاً هو ذا ابني الحبيب الذي سررت به
وتناقض إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 1 : 11 الروح نازلة مثل حمامة وصوت من السماء قائلاً هو ذا ابني الحبيب الذي سررت به
وتناقض إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 3 : 22 نزل الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وصوت من السماء قائلاً هو ذا ابني الحبيب الذي سررت"

الناس شافوا شيئ غريب نازل من السماء و يشهد للرب يسوع ان اعتبروه سحابة أم حمامة.....اامعنى نفسه يعني لو قال واحد شاف شي طالع من الأرض و التاني شاف شي نازل من السما كان بكون في تناقض أما كده فلا أرى شيئ من التناقض......هلّق من هل مقاطع ما شفت شهادة الآب للابن؟؟؟
ما شفت انو اللّه شهد للمسيح انو ابنو و مش نبي عادي ؟


----------



## The Orthodox (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

-"إنجيل متى الإصحاح 5 : 9 طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون
تناقض إنجيل متى الإصحاح 10 : 34 ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً"

لو بس لو انّك متعمّق بالانجيل كنت بتعرف شو معنى هل عبارةّّ!!!

نعم جاء المسيح ليلقي سيفاً على الارض و ليس سلاماً أي أنّ الناس سيختلفون بسبب المسيح .... ( لافرّق بين الام و ابنتها و بين الاب و ابنه و بين ...)
سيكون من يتبعه و من يقف ضدّهم ..... ستتبع البنت يسوع فتغضب الام فيتفرّقون ... سيؤمن الابن فيعارضه الاب فيختلفان ........... هذا السيف الذي تكلّم عنه المسيح و ليس السيف الذي استخدمتموه انتم المسلمين لجعل الناس اسلاما بالقوة.... فهو بعيد كلّ البعد عن ذلك


----------



## The Orthodox (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

وقد سبق و حصل ما تكلّم عنه يسوع المسيح ..... فقد تفرّق الناس بسببه و خاصّة في السنوات الاولى على انتشار المسيحيّة


----------



## islam4all (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

سيدى انا ارد عليك بسؤال واحد 
هل تريد ان تعرف ما اذا كان الكتاب محرف ام لا؟؟
انظر الى كل هذة التناقضات
-سفر التكوين الإصحاح 6 : 6-7 ندم الله أن خلق الإنسان وقرر أن يمحوه عن وجه الأرض
وسفر الخروج الإصحاح 32 : 14 فندم الرب
وسفر صموئيل1 الإصحاح 15 : 35 والرب ندم
تناقض سفر العدد الإصحاح 23 : 19 ليس الله إنساناً فيكذب ولا ابن إنسان فيندم

ارجوا التفسير ما هذا ؟؟الذى تقولونة ...........اتقوا اللة

على فكرة حضرتك مجبتش اية تثبت ان الانجيل دة كتاب من عند اللة و انزلة ليكم 
على فكرة انجيل يعنى bible 
و الكلمة دة مشتقة من الكلمة اليونانية bibleon
و معناها الكتاب ( كتاب عادى يعنى مش انجيل )  .....اذا كنت مخطئ فصحح لى معلوماتى
سلام عليكم


----------



## The Orthodox (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

يا من تسأل كلمة انجيل تعني البشرى السّارة ...... مفهوم ؟ ؟ ؟


----------



## The Orthodox (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

"سؤال لكل مسيحى .....اى من الالهة تدعون لها و ترجونها ان تحقق رغباتكم ؟؟ الى من توجهون دعائكم؟؟"

الى الله العليّ القدير و ابنه الرب يسوع المسيح و الروح القدس الروح الحق .... و كلّهم اله واحد 

ويقول المسيح في الانجيل : من رآني رأى الآب ....


----------



## محب للمسيح (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

بس سوال والله برى انااا بنفسى  شفت نسخ مختلفه من الانجيل


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



محب للمسيح قال:


> بس سوال والله برى انااا بنفسى شفت نسخ مختلفه من الانجيل


 

نسخ ولا تراجم يا اخ محب للمسيح؟
و هل اختلاف التراجم يعني اختلاف النسخ؟
فكر و رد علي..
سلام و نعمة


----------



## abn yso3 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

سلام ونعمه من رب المجد يسوع المسيح الى القائمين على خدمة المنتدى الرب يبارككم
والى الفاضل islam4all 
بعد ان قراءت بما انت تسميه تناقضات فاريد ان اسالك سؤال واحد وان اجبتنى عليه بصدق 
سافيدك بالاجابه على تسائلاتك والسؤال هو
هل قمت بقراءة الكتاب المقدس والاتيان بتلك الايات التى تقول انت انها متناقضه - ام انه نسخ ولصق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعذرنى لتاخرى فى ردوودى فانا لا ادخل كثيرا المنتدى لضيق الوقت وقرب الامتحانات 
شكرا لكل القائمين على الخدمه فى المنتدى
المسيح مع جميعكم


----------



## abn yso3 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

عفوا الفاضل islam4all
ساكمل لك سؤالى ..........................وان كانت تسؤلاتك نسخ ولصق فمن اين نسختها ؟


----------

